# Sizing: Tarmac VS Supersix



## u-wood (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking into possibly getting a supersix this year. I have a question about sizing. I am coming from a Specialized Tarmac which has compact geometry and from my understanding, the Supersix has more of a traditional geometry.

I have ridden a 58cm and a 56cm in Specialized and both of them weren't a perfect fit. The 58 was comfortable, but felt a little bit big, especially when racing. The 56 was not very comfortable at all, but felt very quick and snappy for racing (I race a lot!). 

I'm just wondering how the sizing/geometry compares. I've looked at the numbers and compared them, but I'm not a numbers guy so they make no sense to me. I'm 6'1" with long arms and legs, should I be a 58 or a 56?


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Go with a 58. I am about 6'3" tall with long legs with short torso. Go too small of a frame and you still have to use a extra long seatpost or stem. Have a size 58 six13 semi compact frame was one size too small for me and had to do that, now hanging from the garage rafters. Test rode a size 60 supersix and fit perfectly. Cannondale fits taller and non average build people better than the other brands due to not using a compact frame, going wih traditional frame geo. Allowing more sizing options without extreme modifications to make the frame fit. Test ride both sizes to verfy for yourself which size you need.


----------



## Full_Spectrum (Oct 30, 2012)

Its really helpful to compare the stack and reach figures for each of the frames you are considering. I would start there, with your known geometry needs from your current ride.

I opt for going on the small side, personally. Id rather have a longer stem with more trail, than a shorter stem and a twitchy ride. YMMV.


----------



## CAAD2 (Aug 3, 2011)

I would guess you need a 58 SuperSix. Im about 5'11" with pretty average measurements and find a 56 CAAD10 very comfortable (CAAD 10 and SS have similar geometries).

You could measure yourself using something like the Fit Calculator and see which of the bikes your looking at has a geo that fits you best.

Fit Calculator - Competitive Cyclist


----------



## Sisbud (Jan 13, 2012)

Get the 58. It should fall between 56 and 58 of the specialized geometry


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

u-wood,
are you ordering a frameset? Do you have a 56 & a 58 Super to test ride?


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

The Reach numbers are pretty close between the 56 and 58 with both manufacturers. It just depends on how aggressive you want to get. More upright positon would go with the 58. If you race...maybe the 56 with the stem slammed or with no more than 20mm of spacers.

Your saddle positon should play a role with what size you go with.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Talked to my shop and they all agreed you should stay with 58cm since you were happy with Tarmac geo.


----------

